# Je recherche un cloud web qui fonctionne comme le Cloud Orange



## Franck755 (1 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'étais jusqu'à présent utilisateur du Cloud Orange, mais celui-ci est définitivement interrompu. L'avantage que j'y trouvais par rapport aux autres solutions Cloud est que tous mes fichiers pouvaient y être exportés depuis mon disque dur mais sans pour autant créer un quelconque "Drive" supplémentaire sur ce même disque dur. J'accédais au contenu du Cloud Orange uniquement sur le Web, ce qui empêchait pas une synchronisation en temps réel : quand je modifiais un fichier sur le disque dur du Mac, il se modifiait aussi instantanément sur le Cloud Orange. Jusqu'à il y a 6 mois la solution Cloud de Google fonctionnait comme cela (avec le logiciel Sauvegarde et Synchronisation) mais désormais le "Google Drive" doit absolument être aussi stocké sur le Mac et occuper ainsi de l'espace supplémentaire. 
Ma question : existe-t-il des solutions qui fonctionnent comme le Cloud Orange ou alors peut-être n'ai-je pas compris comment reproduire ce type de fonctionnement sur d'autres solutions Cloud ?
Désolé pour la longueur du post et surtout merci pour vos lumières !
Franck


----------



## ericse (2 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
iCloud peut avoir un fonctionnement automatique, si tu le lui permet (c'est l'option "Optimiser le stockage") il enlève du disque local les fichiers les moins utilisés et ne garde que leur icône en local, pour que tu puisses les ouvrir malgré tout et provoquer leur téléchargement de façon transparente. Je n'utilise pas assez les autres clouds pour t'en dire plus.


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2021)

Franck755 a dit:


> Ma question : existe-t-il des solutions qui fonctionnent comme le Cloud Orange ou alors peut-être n'ai-je pas compris comment reproduire ce type de fonctionnement sur d'autres solutions Cloud ?


En allant chez *pCloud* , tu peux faire un test avec un stockage gratuit de 10 Go et voir si cela te convient.


----------



## Franck755 (2 Décembre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai bien entendu essayé iCloud, pCloud et d'autres encore... et je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais...


----------



## ericse (2 Décembre 2021)

Franck755 a dit:


> et je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais...


Oui mais, est-ce parce que ça n'est pas possible, ou parce que tu n'a pas cherché au bon endroit ?   

Tient compte aussi qu'aucun cloud n'est la copie exacte d'un autre (d'abord pour se démarquer, mais aussi pour éviter d'être attaqué par celui que l'on copie), alors il faut accepter d'adapter plus ou moins sa façon de travailler quand on change de fournisseur.


----------



## Franck755 (2 Décembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Oui mais, est-ce parce que ça n'est pas possible, ou parce que tu n'a pas cherché au bon endroit ?
> 
> Tient compte aussi qu'aucun cloud n'est la copie exacte d'un autre (d'abord pour se démarquer, mais aussi pour éviter d'être attaqué par celui que l'on copie), alors il faut accepter d'adapter plus ou moins sa façon de travailler quand on change de fournisseur.


Tu es dans le vrai, sans doute. Il doit d'ailleurs y avoir une bonne raison pour Google d'avoir abandonné il y a quelques mois son logiciel "Sauvegarde et Synchronisation" qui répondat parfaitement à mes attentes. Quant à l'éventualité que je n'aie pas cherché au bon endroit, elle est tout à fait plausible... et c'est pour cela que j'ai voulu ouvrie un sujet sur ce forum.
Merci en tout cas pour ton intervention !


----------

